

How Indian Version of US (like Freshdesk(Zen), Zoho(SF)) are highly successful?  - amrrs

Is it just price or is there any other critical factor that makes these Indian versions a huge hit?
======
codechick
Either they work or they don't. There are other indian product that are also
cheap but they are not a huge hit. The fact that they're Indian is really not
relevant.

~~~
amrrs
Thanks. But I see them as a successful ripoff. And the stressing factor isn't
Indian or not but a Silicon Valley ripoff in India that seems a huge hit.

~~~
codechick
Gotcha. Well they are certainly cheaper, but cost can't be all there is to it.
And in the case of Zendesk (we use them at my company), Freshdesk's pricing is
not that much cheaper ($25 vs $16, I just checked) - so is $9 per month that
important? Plus I assume the lower price comes with a cost - product quality,
broken English when you call support, and more. I don't have experience with
calling either one of those companies, but from a consumer perspective calling
some banks and TelCos I've had that experience.

~~~
amrrs
Well, that seems to be unwanted trade-off :)

